# foolproof plants.



## Ahura-sama (Dec 7, 2009)

Pretty much all Anubias are ok for your case, java too. Other than that Im not sure.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

All of those plants would do well for you I believe. The Anacharis grows REALLY fast so you will have to do a lot of trimming in a small 10 gallon tank. But you could also let it overgrow a bit and get a good canapy effect to make you fish nice and cozy. 

You may also want some potted Crypt Wendtii green, I think that that makes a nice mid/background plant for the 10 gallon.


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I was looking at some anubius and that crypt green has nice looking leaves. :icon_mrgr


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

What is the better carpet plant for low tech. java moss or glosso???


----------



## Ahura-sama (Dec 7, 2009)

Glosso is a mess


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

add some red root floater or salvinia


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

you could try dwarf sags for a forgoround

java moss, java fern, bolbitus fern,anubias,crypts,vals,aponogenton crispus, bananna plant, anarchis,hornwort are all easy low light plants


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the list customdrum. that will help me alot.
f22. funny thing happened today went to picies today and found a plant i really liked got it home and found out it was redroot. Beautiful coloured plant. will post some pics soon hopefully.
Again everyone, thanks for helping the newbie:hihi:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, thats funny... im waiting on ine to arrive... im hoping i get home from work today and its there...lol


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

If you're using just the stock lighting on a 10 gal kit, then you could do these: Rotala rotundifolia (love this! Absolute fav stem plant!), Java moss, most Amazon swords (do some research as some get very large!). 

The pink (and sometimes red!) highlights on my Rotala are fantastic! Cannot recommend this plant enough.


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

:help:That is a nice looking plant, gonna try and find some. Ive been having trouble finding any carpet plants that look healthy in Calgary right now. Anybody else from Calgary having any luck????:help:


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

All I can say, is don't get Narrow Leaf Temples. Cuz mine melted completely within 3 days probably due to lack of light. I did not get my light quick enough for them. And the retailer and other people I've asked about the Temples say they should be in minimum of moderate light.

Anarcharis is good, it grows like a weed. We kept some and they just kept growing and growing and growing and growing and growing...


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

Good to know Eden. 
Thanks.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh yea, I got some Wisteria too, they are doing okay I think, not as good as I like it to be but hopefully it is just the 'new tank syndrome for plants' dealio. 

Anubias, just remember to keep the rhizome above the substrate. I learned this the hard way. I had no clue, so the ones I bought from Petsmart in the Top Fin tubes melted; they were gorgeous too. I still have the rhizomes in the tank, maybe something will grow back.

I have banana plant too, they didn't do too well at first but now that I have light they are okay after I gave them a prune. The leaves look a little light and sort of like they are going to get sick but I'll watch them.

I am using dwarf baby tears as my carpet, I have had no problem with them and I think they might actually be growing!

I heard Crypts are notorious for melting, I don't have any though.


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

I put 3 stems of wisteria in the tank and they seem to be doing really well for only 3 days in a new tank. I like the look of it and apparently it fills in quickly.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine some of their leaves look curled and some of them have almost-clear spots on some of the leaves.


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

Just got back from big al's with 2 pots of hc. very excited:biggrin:. My wisteria is still doing good and showing new growth, I have dosed 1mg of flourish if that could be the difference.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

My dwarf baby tears and Cambomba are the only plants that did not show any signs of deterioration. I think my Wisteria might be recovering. My Rotal indica is shwoing new growth!




My red betta, Mr. Red, died a few minutes ago. :icon_cry:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

There is a sticky on this...:icon_wink:smile:


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Amazon sword and dwarf sag are too large for a 10 gallon.

Dwarf is relative in dwarf sag. It is too big at least for foreground. It is about 5 inches tall. Maybe slightly more or slightly less. It varies. Know what'd be neat? Growing christmas moss on your dividers. That would be cool looking. But moss isn't always as easy as it is made out to be...

Anyhow, lots of plants oft quoted as "easy" tend to do poorly for some people, but splendidly for others. I think maybe the water parameters matters more than people think. Only the "experts" can consistently grow most of the species they try to grow. It seems. That's my 2 cents. For example, I found limnophila sessiliflora particularly easy to grow, but ludwigia and java fern are not doing as well as i would hope... all of these are quoted to be easy. I found my milfoil grew quite well in my 1.4 WPG T5 bulb 35 gallon tank but it does relatively badly in my 10 gallon, with higher light, and more nutrients...

So basically, some plants do good for some but do bad for others even though they are considered the same difficulty.


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

ShaneC said:


> :help:That is a nice looking plant, gonna try and find some. Ive been having trouble finding any carpet plants that look healthy in Calgary right now. Anybody else from Calgary having any luck????:help:


Hi ShaneC. I'm in Calgary as well and am finding it very hard to find quality plants here. I've gotten most of mine from Pisces. They seem to have a lot of variety and they've all been extremely healthy, although their prices are pretty high I find. I did get 2 cups of nice java moss from there for $5 each, so that was a decent deal. Haven't seen any other kind of moss anywhere though. Big Al's has been hit and miss for me. Unless you go when they have just received plants in, their selection and quality stinks. I'm reluctant to buy from them anyways because I bought a batch of fish with camallanus worms and I'm sure they use the same nets and other equipment in all their tanks. Worries me that more of their stock will be full of parasites. Riverfront used to have a pretty good selection of plants. Last time I was there they had just relocated, so didn't have much. All the other stores don't seem to really have anything worth paying for. The only exception is I found some amazing Aponogeton ulvaceus at Petland. Wonderful plant and it's doing great in my low-tech set up and shooting out new leaves constantly. Edmonton seems to have more aquarium specialty stores so you might want to head there for a trip to see what you can find. There are some Canadian mail-order places for plants that I will probably try out in the spring when things warm up. Try www.aquariumswest.com as they have a pretty nice selection and will ship any time of year as well. I've e-mailed them a number of times and they seem like nice folks to deal with. There are several places in BC that will ship plants as well so that might be worth looking into. There are links to those places on the BC Aquaria site. You might also want to try checking out Kijiji for plant ads or place a "want" ad on the Alberta Aquatica site.


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info web girl. I havent been to riverside in years, althought I called them 3 days ago looking for some cpd's and they had them in stock, going down there this weekend for sure. I find the petland in Westhills is quite good with selection and quality. My uncle sells his baby agels there and knows the fish manager quite well, and says that is one of the few petland's he will deal with.


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

ShaneC said:


> Thanks for the info web girl. I havent been to riverside in years, althought I called them 3 days ago looking for some cpd's and they had them in stock, going down there this weekend for sure. I find the petland in Westhills is quite good with selection and quality. My uncle sells his baby agels there and knows the fish manager quite well, and says that is one of the few petland's he will deal with.


Cool...let me know how Riverfront is and how their fish and plants look. I was there a week after they moved to their new location and the fish were in pretty rough shape. I'd say half the tanks had ich and the other half had just sick looking fish in general. Not many plants either but I am looking for some different low light plants other than anubias and java ferns. Pisces had some nice CPDs a while ago and I bought some, but I was there a week ago and they didn't have any left.


----------



## Tuiflies (Jan 14, 2010)

Try www.theplantguy.org. He's in Winnipeg and I've bought from him a few times. He's always been great to deal with.


----------



## ShaneC (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks tuiflies, im going to look them up.
Webgirl, I was at riverfront today and came home with 2 cpd's, the tank looked healthy and very active. also got 2 oto's. most tanks looked ok with a few exceptions but the plants didnt look so good yet. got and aquaclear 20 hob for $22.:icon_mrgr


----------

